# One lug, two wires, no marking



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2012)

How often do you see 2 wires under a single lug that is not marked for that use?  How often do you see the marking?

110.14 (A) covers this but we still seem to have an issue with compliance.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 10, 2012)

Inspected one the other day; difficult to find these markings as they are different from year to year and brand.

The link is provided as information purposes only and not a promotion of the source and author; http://www.startribune.com/printarticle/?id=141011393

Francis


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I see a 14ga and a 12ga under the same lug from tine to time. Newer panel covers if present will provide me information as to how many conductors are allowed under a lug.

Does an electrican follow the torque requirement on a screw??

pc1


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2012)

I have never used a torque wrench however ir is not a bad idea.  I agree that all new panels should state that the lugs are rated for multiconductors.  I believe Cutler Hammer may even be rated for 3 wires under the lug but they must all be the same size.

Also remember that the grounded conductor (neutral) cannot be doubled under the screw.  Other than that I would not lose sleep with two wires of the same size under a screw that is not a grounded conductor.  I would bet there is no difference from the older panels.


----------



## ICE (Oct 13, 2012)

The blue wire is a bonding jumper that a mechanical contractor installed to bond CSST gas pipe.


----------



## ICE (Oct 31, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> How often do you see 2 wires under a single lug that is not marked for that use?


About every two weeks.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> About every two weeks.


408.41 is a relatively new Article, being introduced in the 2002 NEC.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 1, 2012)

ICE,

Post #5, The blue braided bonding wire should be grounded to the grounding bar under its own lug, correct?

Post #6, The white neutral wires should be under thier own separate lug and the two copper grounding wires are permitted to be under the same lug if they are the same gauge wire as long as the panel box allows it, correct?

pc1


----------



## Dennis (Nov 1, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> ICE,Post #5, The blue braided bonding wire should be grounded to the grounding bar under its own lug, correct?


  Yes, that lug is probably rated for one wire and has 3 or 4 different size wires under it so it is a violation.  FWIW, most, if not all bugs (split bolt connectors) are only rated for 2 wires.





> Post #6, The white neutral wires should be under thier own separate lug and the two copper grounding wires are permitted to be under the same lug if they are the same gauge wire as long as the panel box allows it, correct? pc1


  Correct but if it were installed before that code came to be it was legal.  Now the neutrals must be separated even if the lug accepts 2 conductors.


----------



## ICE (Nov 1, 2012)

I've gone from every two weeks to every other day.


----------

